# 10 best folding bikes...



## GrumpyGregry (1 Sep 2009)

from today's independent. I'm guessing the author doesn't cycle much...

http://www.independent.co.uk/extras/indybest/gadgets-tech/the-10-best-folding-bikes-1778803.html


----------



## Big Jack Brass (1 Sep 2009)

The Strida and the A-Bike are in the ten _best_?  I can admire them as pieces of design, but they're only barely functional as bicycles.


----------



## Velorum (1 Sep 2009)

Brompton 7th?

Odd.

Good to see a Dahon in there though (even if it is badged as a Raleigh)


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2009)

Brompton- obviously
Airnimal- ditto
The rest…what a load of rubbish. Apart from the Boardwalk (rebadged Dahon)...No (actual) Dahons, the Birdy.....


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Sep 2009)

Well, I'd not really call an Airnimal a folder, as such. It's as much a folder as a Moulton or a Ritchey BreakAway. All excellent bikes, but more packable than folding IMHO.
2 electric folders in the top 10?
And as for the A-Bike...words fail me.


----------



## A27 (2 Sep 2009)

And where is the Birdy? Most ingenious folders, Brompton and Birdy and Bike Friday Tikit each deserve to always be on top five of a general folders list.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2009)

I could use a Strida for local trips. I've often thought it would be useful to have one at work for the sandwich run. Wouldn't want to do 30 miles on it but I could use a Brompton for that.

I've time-trialled on an Airnimal.

Whether a folder is any good depends so much on what it'll be used for that comparing folders in this way makes little sense.


----------



## purplepolly (3 Sep 2009)

palinurus said:


> Whether a folder is any good depends so much on what it'll be used for that comparing folders in this way makes little sense.



It would have been more useful to have 10 best folders for different uses. Best for really small folding, best for speed... But that may have required a bit of research .

The pseudo dahon is a bit of an odd choice, out of the current models I would have picked the hubgeared vitesse or one of the full size ones.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2009)

so what's a good cheap single speed folder for the lunchtime sandwich run or for the last mile on the mornings when weather makes the train win out over the 13 mile commute?

n+1 and all that


----------



## palinurus (4 Sep 2009)

A to B used to recommend the compass marine singlespeed folding bike as the best cheap folder (although it's based on an older Dahon design so the folded package isn't that small). About £100. I posted a link to their site here recently- I'll see if I can track it down.


----------



## palinurus (4 Sep 2009)

Compass Marine Folder


----------



## palinurus (4 Sep 2009)

I did start scouring eBay for a secondhand Strida a while ago for that sort of use but never got around to getting one.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2009)

palinurus said:


> Compass Marine Folder



I'm sorry but....

"( As with all bikes, we recommend that for *prolonged use at sea*, exposed metal parts should be sprayed with a moisture inhibitor or wiped with a little light oil)

seriously; it don't need to be small when folded and at that price could be perfect for sandwichs and the hill up from the station


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2009)

Two for £150!


----------



## tyred (4 Sep 2009)

Stridas are great fun to ride, for about 300 yards and then the novelty wears off. Interesting design though. If you travelled a lot by train or bus, there is definitely a place for it.


----------



## Crankarm (5 Sep 2009)

Has the Indy folded yet ? It has been in a bit of a pickle lately. No wonder with crappy articles such as these .


----------



## Arch (14 Sep 2009)

A27 said:


> And where is the Birdy? Most ingenious folders, Brompton and Birdy and Bike Friday Tikit each deserve to always be on top five of a general folders list.



Presumably the Birdy and Tikkit were 11th and 12th on the list when they Googled 'folding bike'.


The A-bike? God help us....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2010)

Bumpity Bump. I've bought a Strida Mk III off eBay! Season Ticket Loan form completed, car is up for sale.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Bumpity Bump. I've bought a Strida Mk III off eBay! Season Ticket Loan form completed, car is up for sale.



Be interesting to hear what it rides like, no offence but it's a pig to look at!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2010)

That's a Mk V! The MK III is even uglier. Watch this thread for an update on how I get on with it in due course.


----------

